# Home Insemination Does Work!



## MrsRigby

Hi all,

I combed the internet looking for success stories through my journey. I wanted to see people just like me to be able to rest and be reassured. I wanted to know what people were eating, drinking, breathing to get a BFP.

My story is not as trepidus as others but when TTC it all is nerve racking.

After trying by IUI it was decided by my home doc (Fertility Doc was 5 hours away) to try natural cycles at home. Turkey baster?! I guess because had someone told me to eat dirt for five days while doing 100 cartwheels I would have. 

We had my Hubby's DNA at the cryobank and all we had to do was ship it and shot it in right? :wacko: First we were delivered one ounce of sperm in a 27 lb tank. Then I opened my $25 insemination kit (a needle-less syringe, catheter and Diva Softcup). I thought I had the OPK figured out and I know my body so I went for it. BFN :nope:

Round two was completely different. Biggest was that I didn't tell anybody this round, not even DH. He was in Mexico and I figured that my daily frets about looking for a sign and worrying would go unnoticed if he was in the dark. Second is I assembled my OWN insemination/fertility kit...needle-less syringe, Diva cups (whole box less than $10 on Amazon), Evening of Primrose, Fertile CM supplement (also Amazon), Pre-Seed Lube and Mucinex. 

I did a little more research on OPK's. I have the fade in pattern so had to practice patience!:dohh:

Well I used the syringe for the Pre-Seed and kept the environment happy. I also used the Pre-Seed to line the Soft-cups...I took the supplements for 10 days before O and the Mucinex 3 days before O. I am pretty sure I O on 1/21. I inseminated 1/20 at 11:00 am and wore softcup for 12 hours and again on 1/21 at 9:00 am. I went to work both days and just practiced chilling out.

Fast forward to 2/03 and BFP!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :hi: Congratulations!


----------



## WaitingonGod

MrsRigby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I combed the internet looking for success stories through my journey. I wanted to see people just like me to be able to rest and be reassured. I wanted to know what people were eating, drinking, breathing to get a BFP.
> 
> My story is not as trepidus as others but when TTC it all is nerve racking.
> 
> After trying by IUI it was decided by my home doc (Fertility Doc was 5 hours away) to try natural cycles at home. Turkey baster?! I guess because had someone told me to eat dirt for five days while doing 100 cartwheels I would have.
> 
> We had my Hubby's DNA at the cryobank and all we had to do was ship it and shot it in right? :wacko: First we were delivered one ounce of sperm in a 27 lb tank. Then I opened my $25 insemination kit (a needle-less syringe, catheter and Diva Softcup). I thought I had the OPK figured out and I know my body so I went for it. BFN :nope:
> 
> Round two was completely different. Biggest was that I didn't tell anybody this round, not even DH. He was in Mexico and I figured that my daily frets about looking for a sign and worrying would go unnoticed if he was in the dark. Second is I assembled my OWN insemination/fertility kit...needle-less syringe, Diva cups (whole box less than $10 on Amazon), Evening of Primrose, Fertile CM supplement (also Amazon), Pre-Seed Lube and Mucinex.
> 
> I did a little more research on OPK's. I have the fade in pattern so had to practice patience!:dohh:
> 
> Well I used the syringe for the Pre-Seed and kept the environment happy. I also used the Pre-Seed to line the Soft-cups...I took the supplements for 10 days before O and the Mucinex 3 days before O. I am pretty sure I O on 1/21. I inseminated 1/20 at 11:00 am and wore softcup for 12 hours and again on 1/21 at 9:00 am. I went to work both days and just practiced chilling out.
> 
> Fast forward to 2/03 and BFP!

How exciting!!! My hubby and I are trying at home insemination as well. We're not using frozen sperm. I would love any advice. I feel very unsure and lost on how to do this and where to look for help. :wacko:


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb, amazing story :) congrats on ur bfp!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave: congratulations :flower:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Hoping4anothr

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Welcome & Congratulations!


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## TTC86JMS

welcome.congrats on your BFP


----------



## MrsRigby

My best advice is to be early (before O) rather than late. Temping is a waste of time because you will see your spike after the eggs are drifting! Good Luck

PS...get some Pre-Seed lube.


----------

